# Desperate for guidance



## maltemom09 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi ladies

I am in desperate need of advice on re-socializing. Pearl came to me about 6 months ago at 2 1/2 years old as a "retiree". When I first inquired about her I was told she had been kept for the ring however she had refused to show so the next phase was to breed her once. Going from age 6 months to 2 years she was completely de-socialized and now I have a huge problem on my hands..... she will snap and try to bite anyone she can get close to. I am at my wits end because I am afraid one day she may actually hurt someone.

I take her out with me as much as I can [ pet boutiques, home depot, lowes, the flea markets, outdoor lunches, etc ], I allow people to touch her and hold her [ and she is fine with that so long as I keep my hand on her face ]. Any advice or suggestions would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Vicki - that's so sad. Have you considered a behaviorist? I can't really offer any other suggestions. I hope you get some other replies.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh no, I am so sorry to hear this. I don't have any advice for you just wanted you to know I was thinking of you.


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

I personally think that letting people touch her (and holding her face so she can't bite them) is not a good idea. It is possible that she is under-socialised but forcing her to accept humans touching her may worsen the problem. 

I would certainly get a behaviorist or trainer to come and assess the issue. 

I don't understand why she would be "de-socialised" because they were going to breed her...


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww. Bitsy was a like that but to a lesser degree,she'd snap if you bumped or disturbed her awake or sleping. She got like that since she was just bred and not socialized and in the end she was kept in a shower and eventually a barn.

I'd consult a behaviourist.

For me I got lucky,Bitsy was real stand offish, ,I fed her by hand, and everytime I held or pet her ,I'd talk to her and give her treats. I noticed she'd lick me a lot,at first I would tell her "no" so she wouldn't lick other people,some people don't like being licked.
I read somewhere some dogs do that to bond,so I let her lick me and slowly she came out of her shell.
Eventually she let me rub her belly and even put her on her back and she even gave me kisses on the face.

I don't know if that will work for your situation,only a behavourist could tell you that.

All I know is Bitsy went from growly and snappy to a dog that is playful and bouncy and when we go out side,if I lag behind,she will come back and look for me and keep doing that until I come...
Took about 6 months to see real change.

I hope you can find something to help her,seems like she's afraid and needs some help to trust.
Good luck,prayers and let us know how it goes...it's obvious that you love her...


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

If it were me I wouldn't be taking her out to socialize quite yet. She needs to be secure with you in her new home, so I would take things very slowly and let her become confident step by step, in her own timing. She needs to be able to develop that trust in you so you can be her safe harbor in situations that may be stressful for her at first.


----------



## maltemom09 (Jan 27, 2010)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Oh no, I am so sorry to hear this. I don't have any advice for you just wanted you to know I was thinking of you.


Thank you Stacy


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I agree that you need help in person. 

Lisa Radosta
DVM, DACVB
Florida Veterinary Behavior Service
PO Box 210636
Royal Palm Beach, FL 33421
United States
office tel: 561.795.9398
office fax: 561.795.8537
[email protected]
http://www.flvetbehavior.com


----------



## PuppyCut (Jun 17, 2011)

Hey first congrats I was in the same boat when I received my dog it was shy and don't let you touch him but you have to be consistent do not demonstrate fear cause she can feel it and will use the snapping so you gave her space, I know most of the people here are going to tell you gave her treats and spoiled her but that's wrong cause u want her to get out of that bubble of fear, I don't mean don't gave her love but when she does something that please you or good behavior. For example when I walk my dog and before he got scared of big trucks, so guess what I walk him near all the trucks in the parking so he can become familiar and know that nothing is going to happen with me on front that way confront his fear and trust me more, another example was brushing his teeth he put up a fight like I was killing him but I didn't quit and he got tired and recognize that 10 sec of brushing is not gonna hurt nobody, this is just my experience I know most people will think is bad but if you love your Maltese like I love mine like he was my son you do the what's best for him, mines started shy but now he is like any other dog you just got to be her owner. Hope this help


----------



## cleterdog (Jun 23, 2011)

Lots of great ideas here. I adopted a rescue Aussie and he was very scared of everything. Little baby steps constantly are what is needed. Instead of having people pet her right away, maybe just go places to let her get used to that first. When she is ready, have people just give her goodies and not pet her. That worked for my boy and he ended up being a wonderful dog. Good luck.


----------

